

Artists can now sell downloads directly thanks to this startup - drm237
http://www.businesshackers.com/2007/07/29/artists-can-now-sell-downloads-directly-thanks-to-this-amazing-startup/
Let me tell you about a startup artists have been waiting for a long time: DiscRevolt
======
drm237
Sorry for posting this. When I first skimmed it, I was concentrating on the
idea but after re reading it, the grammar and spelling is so poor it probably
shouldn't have made it up.

